# AMD Rebranding HD 5770 and HD 5750 to HD 6700 Series



## btarunr (Oct 8, 2010)

Earlier today, we were treated to the first picture of the Radeon HD 6870, a new and upcoming performance graphics card from AMD. It was also learned that the HD 6870 is based on a new GPU codenamed "Barts", which is intended to be a successor to the previous-generation "Juniper" GPU, which was at the center of the Radeon HD 5700 desktop and Mobility HD 5800 series. That left some uncertainty as to what GPU was going to drive the sub-$199 HD 6700 series. AMD may have found an answer, rebranding. 

AMD seems to have been on the crossroads of which naming scheme to adopt. The first scheme based on conventional logic tells users that Barts-based SKUs should sit in the HD 6700 series, and Cayman-based single-GPU SKUs in the HD 6800; while the second scheme promotes Barts to the HD 6800 series, and Cayman to the HD 6900 series, pushing the low-volume, high-end Antilles (dual-Cayman) graphics card to the HD 6990 SKU. Evidently, AMD chose the newer, second scheme. The only rationale that makes sense is that the x800 series seems to be very popular, and if Barts, with its radically redesigned SIMD components can perform on par or better than the HD 5800 series SKUs, that's enough to justify its upwards push. 






Since the new performance SKU will be labeled HD 6800 series, that leaves some vacuum with the HD 6700 series. The solution to this came in the form of a perceptually bad practice of rebranding Juniper-based SKUs to HD 6700 series. There is a possibility of AMD stepping up clock speeds, or adding software features to the HD 6700 series, but that's as far as we can see the Juniper going. "Turks" and "Caicos" are new GPUs, that trail behind in the HD 6600, HD 6500, and HD 6400 Series, respectively.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## btarunr (Oct 8, 2010)

There's a famous Hindi proverb "Is hamaam mein sab nange hain" meaning "everyone's naked in this bathroom".

(everyone's equally full of s*** in business)


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 8, 2010)

Shame on you AMD..... :shadedshu


----------



## Zubasa (Oct 8, 2010)

the54thvoid said:


> Shame on you AMD..... :shadedshu


Good reason to go green next round


----------



## GSquadron (Oct 8, 2010)

at least they finally made it to name the cards


----------



## erocker (Oct 8, 2010)

Oh no! Another business makes a strange marketing strategy move. Nooooooooooo! 



			
				btarunr said:
			
		

> There's a famous Hindi proverb "Is hamaam mein sab nange hain" meaning "everyone's naked in this bathroom".
> 
> (everyone's equally full of s*** in business)



Unfortunately.. Especially in the PC hardware business. Add politics to that too, but that isn't a discussion for here.

Looking past all the marketing bulls*** that people love to hold dear.. It really comes down to performance and price and where it all fits in with the competition. AMD could change their colors to pink and puke green, call their cards Ultra-Poop 2000's and it really doesn't matter once it's in my computer doing it's job.

*I have a new project to work on involving a 5XXX series card and some ugly paint!


----------



## Disparia (Oct 8, 2010)

Ahh.. just like in politics. I'll be buying whoever I hate the least at the moment.


----------



## wolf (Oct 8, 2010)

btarunr said:


> There's a famous Hindi proverb "Is hamaam mein sab nange hain" meaning "everyone's naked in this bathroom".
> 
> (everyone's equally full of s*** in business)



+1, it's just business to them, both camps do it.

I for one can't believe people base their brand choice simply because they think the other brand has 'shady' practices. clearly both AMD and Nvidia rebrand/have rebranded, deal with it.


----------



## Semi-Lobster (Oct 8, 2010)

Oh AMD is pulling an Nvidia.... maybe I'll get an S3 Video card next year


----------



## Munki (Oct 8, 2010)

This is an outrage! or not....meh, bastards.


----------



## Loosenut (Oct 8, 2010)

Semi-Lobster said:


> Oh AMD is pulling an Nvidia.... maybe I'll get an S3 Video card next year



Or a Matrox...


----------



## mdm-adph (Oct 8, 2010)

Wait a sec -- so it's not certain as of now whether they're actually going to rebrand or not?  At least, until this is verified by something more than an anonymous image?   Should you change the headline to say "AMD _Possibly_ Rebranding," then?



Zubasa said:


> Good reason to go green next round



Oh, they're no better when it comes to rebranding.  But at least now they're no worse.  :shadedshu


----------



## Benetanegia (Oct 8, 2010)

If this is true, and not FUD or a tactic, the worst part is that Turks will still be released under HD 66x0 or (even worse) 65x0 name. That sugests that it is clearly slower than Juniper or they would *a)* don't release it (cancel) or *b)* don't rebrand Juniper. If they were within a 5%-10% close to each other, there would be no market for either one of them, but apparently there is. And this is bad news, since Barts being 2xTurks means that Barts is inferior to Cypress, arguably by as much as Turks is to Juniper. And same for Cayman, being 3xTurks I don't see it being much faster than Cypress. And I mean "Cayman Pro not being faster than Cypress XT" kind of not much faster.

This is very dissapointintg if true.


----------



## CharlO (Oct 8, 2010)

Man! Now I dsipect AMD as I did with nVidia two years ago. At least Ati was a good brand


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (Oct 8, 2010)

*Its Called Going Soft In The Hardware Business*

When you do that you then you lose. What happened to doubling the performance each generation?

I'm glad I bought a GTX 460. It just shows that the only fanboy you should be is yourself.


----------



## _JP_ (Oct 8, 2010)

If they're keeping the core (i.e. not adding core architectural changes), this means HD 5770 owners could Flash their BIOS to HD 6770s, in search for higher clocks??
This works for the nVs 9800/250, right?
I'm guessing they'll make changes to the board, so this might not be doable, but one can wonder.


erocker said:


> AMD could change their colors to pink and puke green, call their cards Ultra-Poop 2000's and it really doesn't matter once it's in my computer doing it's job.


Man, I'd love to see that happening, I really would! (Not sure I'd buy the card, though.)

Also, lol @ immediate comparisons from AMDs move to nVidia's. It's not like AMD is doing it to all of it's cards. But what's the score on this marketing crap strategies?


----------



## mdm-adph (Oct 8, 2010)

Semi-Lobster said:


> Oh AMD is pulling an Nvidia.... maybe I'll get an S3 Video card next year





Loosenut said:


> Or a Matrox...



I think all editors and reviewers should be forced to use an S3 or Matrox in their home setups just to maintain impartiality.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Oct 8, 2010)

So this means that the article i linked to a couple of weeks ago was in fact true...Too bad I was hoping we'd see something new.



HalfAHertz said:


> I dunno if this was already discussed here but I found this randomly browsing the net:
> [In german]
> [I n english - google translate]
> http://news.ati-forum.de/images/stories/Szymanski/News/2010/6000_03_09_2010.jpg
> ...


----------



## wolf (Oct 8, 2010)

Looks like it HalfAHertz, but hey, maybe they'll do something good with them rebranded anyway, like change the look and outputs to match the new series, mess with clocks etc...


----------



## Kitkat (Oct 8, 2010)

at least this re-branding makes actual sense


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 8, 2010)

I am so happy AMD decided not to tarnish the legendary ATi brand (by retiring it first) and take in the rebranding shit themselves. Kudos to AMD for this move!


----------



## Mr McC (Oct 8, 2010)

I see a lot of rumours and a lot of speculation: 6770's called 6870's and now this. I supose we will have to simply wait and see, but everything suggests that we are now faced with the same shitty marketing practices that I am all too happy to criticise when Nvidia are involved, and all too happy to criticise here and now.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Oct 8, 2010)

This is a child's level powerpoint slide coming from a source known for YEARS to be full of speculation and bull....

I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## DonInKansas (Oct 8, 2010)

YAWN......

People who do their homework shouldn't give two squirts of piss about the name of the card.  If you're buying it because of the label, you deserve whatever rancid piece of doggie doo you end up with.


----------



## afw (Oct 8, 2010)

If the 6870 is slower than the 5870 (think it will be) ... it would look very weird on graphs when the benchmarks come out ....


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 8, 2010)

Kitkat said:


> at least this re-branding makes actual sense



As much sense as nVidia's renames...


----------



## Yellow&Nerdy? (Oct 8, 2010)

Don't really care about the confusing branding, as long as the performance, price and power consumption is good. It's just marketing bulls**t.


----------



## qubit (Oct 8, 2010)

So let's see, AMD have much reduced competition from nvidia, they've seen how nvidia trashed their reputation by doing this and AMD are in pole position to cleanup on sales, so.......... they rebrand?!  

I don't fucking believe it. 

Be interesting to see if Charlie Demerjian (he of the vitriolic anti nvidia rants) tears into AMD the same way.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 8, 2010)

This is just too bad.  Guess I'll stay away from the lower end 6xxx series as they are not true 6xxx cards, just recycled 5xxx.


----------



## mtosev (Oct 8, 2010)

Ati is far in the lead. so Ati/AMD can afford stuff like this. if nvidia was strong ATi woudn't do something like this. makes sense for them. resell older stuff with a newer name to ppl who don't know they are buying old tech


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 8, 2010)

mtosev said:


> *Ati is far in the lead.* so Ati/AMD can afford stuff like this. if nvidia was strong ATi woudn't do something like this. makes sense for them. resell older stuff with a newer name to ppl who don't know they are buying old tech



Proof?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 8, 2010)

NV has been doing shit like this for years for gods sake, and people are acting like they have never seen anything like it, for gods sake people get a grip.

How many fricken generations did NV rebadge the same cards? 8800>9800>GTS250

I see this is the same technique NV has used, whilst your current gen lineup is on top, incrementally improve the high end cards and rebrand the mid range and bam you have a new gen of cards that hordes will buy A) cause some people will want the best high end cards period (dual or single gpu, doesn't matter)  and B) cause some people are too dumb to know the mid range is a just a fricken rebadge


----------



## DigitalUK (Oct 8, 2010)

im not sure what everyone is getting so crazy about this was only surposed to be a refresh, there are new chips coming.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 8, 2010)

None of this in confirmed yet. Why is this a big deal?


----------



## erocker (Oct 8, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Proof?



While overall more people have Nvidia cards, when you look at the current generation, ATi has a substantial lead.

http://store.steampowered.com/hwsurvey




TheMailMan78 said:


> None of this in confirmed yet. Why is this a big deal?



It's teh internet silly dummy.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 8, 2010)

erocker said:


> It's teh internet silly.



haha spot on lol


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 8, 2010)

erocker said:


> While overall more people have Nvidia cards, when you look at the current generation, ATi has a substantial lead.
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/hwsurvey
> 
> ...



Sorry its been DAYS since I could post. Been moving. I've already forgot this is the interwebz. Anyway this is very unlike Bta to post rumors.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 8, 2010)

erocker said:


> While overall more people have Nvidia cards, when you look at the current generation, ATi has a substantial lead.
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/hwsurvey
> 
> ...



Well, I'm not sure if Steams survey is reliable as the graph hasn't been updated in 4 months now.  Perhaps they discontinued it in some way .  But as for the OP I'm not sure what to make of it.  It's either one or the other.  We pretty much got that part already.  But will have to wait and see once it's launched.


----------



## erocker (Oct 8, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Well, I'm not sure if Steams survey is reliable as the graph hasn't been updated in 4 months now.  Perhaps they discontinued it in some way .  But as for the OP I'm not sure what to make of it.  It's either one or the other.  We pretty much got that part already.  But will have to wait and see once it's launched.



It says September 2010 right up top.


----------



## wolf (Oct 8, 2010)

Nvidia sold less this generation because they were late, pretty simple imo.

ahh rumors rumors, lets see how it works out.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 8, 2010)

erocker said:


> It says September 2010 right up top.


I noticed, but the graph itself has remained the same since June 2010.


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 8, 2010)

The 5 series denotes an architecture shift from the 4 series.

To rename a 5 series architecture as a 6 series piece without having the associated changes in design, well it's pretty miserable.  I thought it was dick when NV did it and it certainly will be if AMD do it too.

But if it has ramped down elements of Barts then it can be called 6 whatever, as it's a changed design.  Guess we have to see?  

But many posters are right - you should buy your kit based on sound reviews.  People that buy tech without doing any basic research shouldn't be buying tech at all.  So in the big scheme it's no biggie to me but imo it's a marketting hand job. 

That being said, it's no reason to buy green as someone posted - thats even more ignorant.  You buy what's best for your system, green red or blue (in 25 yrs when Intel makes a decent gfx unit).


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 8, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Anyway this is very unlike Bta to post rumors.



Welcome back dude, I missed ya.





And yeah, kinda odd, isn't it?


----------



## krisna159 (Oct 8, 2010)

C'mon dude.. We all ready know its just rumors.. Dont believe it if the card have been release yet,Here in internet everything can happen.. (maybe some one spread this rumor just for laugh or somethin) for me,i will never believe the rumor if i didnt see the card review and benchmark from my own eyes,


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 8, 2010)

If I were to take a guess in all this AMD maybe aligning their scaling from top to bottom that leaves no discernible gaps unlike previous generations.  It should suggest competitive prices but I still would like to see how they are priced 1st.

Antilles
Cayman 
Barts
Caicos 
Capsian 
Turks 
Onega

vs

Hemlock
Cypress
Juniper
Redwood 
Cedar


Although just a guess if true would indicate more cards to choose from with the 6000 series then with the 5000 series


----------



## aj28 (Oct 8, 2010)

afw said:


> If the 6870 is slower than the 5870 (think it will be) ... it would look very weird on graphs when the benchmarks come out ....



Would changing the name from 6770 to 6870 not imply that it is faster than the 5870 to the point that they think they can sell it as such? A 6770 would be forced to sell for less because it is a "lower-tier" card, even if it's faster than the 5870. A 6870, however, even if it is the same exact chip, can justifiably release at the same price the 5870 currently runs, or higher.

Basically, I think they would have a tough time selling a 6770 at a 5870 price, even if it really is faster.


----------



## Flanker (Oct 8, 2010)

shouldn't 5750 be juniper PRO instead of juniper LE?


----------



## niko084 (Oct 8, 2010)

Well I guess I'm just glad to see some power efficiency.

I'll have my 5770 for awhile I figure,  I might play 2 hours of games a week now.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 8, 2010)

Wow, that's very disappointing.(

Here's hoping for some kick ass high end cards.


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 8, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Wow, that's very disappointing.(
> 
> Here's hoping for some kick ass high end cards.



I'm with you on this one..Hoping also for kick azz high end stuff..we shall see.


----------



## NC37 (Oct 8, 2010)

the54thvoid said:


> You buy what's best for your system, green red or blue (in 25 yrs when Intel makes a decent gfx unit).



Nah I'd give Intel at least another century. Still gotta figure out what dedicated VRAM is .


----------



## pentastar111 (Oct 8, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> YAWN......
> 
> People who do their homework shouldn't give two squirts of piss about the name of the card.  If you're buying it because of the label, you deserve whatever rancid piece of doggie doo you end up with.


 Well said!


----------



## aCid888* (Oct 9, 2010)

Loosenut said:


> Or a Matrox...



I might as its a local company lol





On a more related note; if its good for one, its good for all.


----------



## bear jesus (Oct 9, 2010)

To be honest i kind of expected a rebrand at some point but i was expecting it to come at a time where AMD is as far ahead of nvidia as when nvidia was so far ahead of ati that it could easly rebrand cards as in 8800, 9800 etc.

Damn marketing departments, i agree with bill hicks view on them


----------



## swaaye (Oct 9, 2010)

Works for me either way. Juniper isn't really missing any major features compared to the new chips AFAIK. Why leave it behind. 

They probably should have given it a new codename to confuse all of you angry folk though.


----------



## MadClown (Oct 9, 2010)

Well, I was gonna get a 6870, but seeing as it will be rebagged from the 5000 series, i might just get a 6990, or 2.


----------



## Black Panther (Oct 9, 2010)

This type of strategy perhaps 'tricked' some people but it certainly didn't help Nvidia. I don't know why AMD are copying such strategy - one can't expect to fool everybody all the time - this just reminds me of Aesop's Fable of the Man, boy and donkey... :shadedshu


----------



## HXL492 (Oct 9, 2010)

I CANNOT BELIEVE THIS!!!
(still buys a 67xx card anyway)


----------



## qubit (Oct 9, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> This type of strategy perhaps 'tricked' some people but it certainly didn't help Nvidia. I don't know why AMD are copying such strategy - one can't expect to fool everybody all the time - this just reminds me of Aesop's Fable of the Man, boy and donkey... :shadedshu



Well duh, exactly.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 9, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> This type of strategy perhaps 'tricked' some people but it certainly didn't help Nvidia. :shadedshu



Except for a very small enthusiast community, it certainly did help nVidia.  Overall, the rebrands were a great success and for the most part made perfect sense, just like ATi's do.

When basically the entire "new" generation was really the same tech with extra shaders and memory controllers bolted on, with a die shrink or two thrown in, rebranding the old cores to the newer generation when they still fit into the scheme of the "new" generation makes perfect sense.

Most seem to not realize that what they are calling "old tech" is really the same tech, and what they are considering "new generations" are only new generations because ATi decided so.  It was obvious from the beginning that nVidia actually had no intentions of moving away from the 8800 generation and naming when they released the G92 cards, but ATi released RV670 under a new generation tricking people into thinking it was a new generation when it was still RV600 tech, they just wanted to get away from the HD2900 stigma.

A few generations ago, a die shrink a new memory controller or two and some extra shaders would not have been considered a new generation...


----------



## Paintface (Oct 9, 2010)

Good move,5770 had 4870-4890 performance for $140 , one of the best deals on the market, i doubt they could have beat that with a new SKU so i rather have them to keep selling it for another year instead of trying to get 10% more performance and sell the card for $199


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 9, 2010)

i just cant wait till one of the board partners decides to start renaming their old stock of 5770's to 7760's because, hey, they're just a couple of extra shaders, right? Same basic tech.  And those numbers mean nothing anyways... numeric naming schemes are for dorks.

where the 8770's at?


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 9, 2010)

Well honestly if they are re-badging the low end 6xxx then it really does make sense as they are damn good performers...and it also means that the high end 6XXX have allot of potential as well and with the slight lead why not take a little breather and work on the series after the 6xxx which I hope will be a badabing badabow chip. Still cant wait to see the benches...Maybe everyone will be surprised.


----------



## aj28 (Oct 9, 2010)

I, and a lot of other 5770 owners I imagine, look forward to flashing my BIOS so that I can say I still have a current-gen card!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Oct 9, 2010)

Have they not seen us and others gripe about the green camp doing this? Shoddy and mean.


----------



## HXL492 (Oct 9, 2010)

aj28 said:


> I, and a lot of other 5770 owners I imagine, look forward to flashing my BIOS so that I can say I still have a current-gen card!



You need new card stickers to go with that  plus an amd radeon case sticker


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 9, 2010)

Sorry but i don't understand what's up with all the complaining. It's not like this hasn't been done before. Several times by both vendors, NV and ATI. And if the price is right, who cares?
It's just a refresh and they essentially both are in the same class. Both are full featured DX11 cards.
If anyone remembers Radeon 9000 series where 9000, 9100 and 9200SE models were in fact rebranded 8500 series (DX8) where 9500 and upwards were in fact newer series (DX9).
Same was with NVIDIA in the old days. GeForce 4 MX and GeForce 4 Ti.
Besides, this is just a refresh, so i really don't know why all of you were expecting something dramatic. The only real question is how will they position them now inside the HD6000 series and what will be the price.

If existing HD5750 and HD5770 replace upcoming HD6550 and HD6570 with a price tag well below 100 dollars, isn't that great? It's still a DX11 hardware just like new 6000 series. However if they aim of rebranding HD5750/5770 directly to 6750/6770, well then that is indeed bad, unless they provide even further price drop. Then, even if the cards are directly rebranded, they could still be an interesting option, mostly because of the massive proce drop. As for the 5800 series or the new 6800, they really have to use new cores as these are their flagship products.

It also makes me wonder how they will position higher end 6800 models, considering old 5800 in fact increased in price in the couple of last months (yeah, the same card i bought few months agoo is now even more expensive instead getting cheaper through time). Either HD6800 series will be damn expensive or we can expect massive price drp on the HD5800 series...


----------



## filip007 (Oct 9, 2010)

That's only 5700 series will be taken to 6700, that's just filling the gap, this are still 40nm and 6000 series will be unlocked and speed bumped i guess, if not else 5770 will be cheaper too so you can probably re-brand it self to 6770.


----------



## bear jesus (Oct 9, 2010)

I wonder if by now or by the time of the rebrand if AMD could get the 5/6770 clock speeds up, I'm sure if they could bump the clock speed past 900mhz (preferably 1ghz+ ) with some faster ram yet sell for around the same cost as the 5770 it would be a great deal.


----------



## TAViX (Oct 9, 2010)

Zubasa said:


> Good reason to go green next round



Good reason NOT to go any way next round


----------



## player-x (Oct 9, 2010)

the54thvoid said:


> Shame on you AMD..... :shadedshu


Why, to me it makes perfect sense, you have a new line whit a planed 66x0, 67x0 and 68x0

Now you are getting silicon back and you find out that the 66x0 dose not preforms as well as you expected but your 67x0 preforms a lot better, now you have a little gap in your lineup, not a big problem but its neither great eider.
But hey you still have the 57x0 series that fits right in to the gap, it still got all the goods the new line got except UVD3.

So what you do, place the 57x0 in the spot of the 67x0 and rename it 68x0 and the planed 68x0 you rename it 69x0.
Leaving the 57x0 name on it just confuses people, and they think when buying a card ''Ehh a 57x0 has to be slower then a 66x0 its a older gen.'' new is always better.

Now in this case i think it is not, but we have to see whats cards are really going to come out.
Is it nice, not really and the imho they should have upgraded the UVD2 to version 3 to make it on par whit the rest of the 6xx0 line, that properly would not have bin a big job, but maybe it could also be impossible due to differences in GPU build up.
But at least its not nearly as bad as renaming DX10.1 cards in a DX11 line, if they done that i would be the first to say, ''this really stinks''

And before anyone thinks i am a ATi fanboy, no i am not a ATi/AMD fan, got just in my rig my 3th GTX480s in SLI, as SLI scales mouths better then CF-X, but have in my HTPC a set of HIS HD 5770 IceQ in CF.
I get what i think gives me the best bang for buck, and don't care if its from team green, red ore blue


----------



## MikeX (Oct 9, 2010)

I do love to see 6670 beating 6750- the rebranded card ::


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 9, 2010)

nvidia 2.0 tactics


----------



## HaZe303 (Oct 9, 2010)

Buuuuuuuhhhh!!! AMD/ATI you guys suck, are guys blind to the wrath of us consumers on nvidias debacle of namerebranding. Now you guys follow the stupid ways of nividia, who was the bright idiot who cam up with that idea?



phanbuey said:


> i just cant wait till one of the board partners decides to start renaming their old stock of 5770's to 7760's because, hey, they're just a couple of extra shaders, right? Same basic tech.  And those numbers mean nothing anyways... numeric naming schemes are for dorks.
> 
> where the 8770's at?



Lol yeeah..


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Oct 9, 2010)

To use a line from Japanese ero-mangas: "If it's AMD-kun then it's okay...."


----------



## Rexter (Oct 9, 2010)

Hey guys, check this out, already got a sneak peek of radeon's anno 2012:


----------



## qubit (Oct 9, 2010)

64 megs?! Awesome - this _so_ rocks!


----------



## _JP_ (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks like it wont be too different from what we will see by the end of 2011 (maybe the 8k will be another rebrand?).




Special Eyefinity edition (Soon to be simply called, "Multi-display"):


----------



## Rexter (Oct 9, 2010)

Woah, news goes fast these days


----------



## GAR (Oct 9, 2010)

mtosev said:


> Ati is far in the lead. so Ati/AMD can afford stuff like this. if nvidia was strong ATi woudn't do something like this. makes sense for them. resell older stuff with a newer name to ppl who don't know they are buying old tech



Says the guy who owns a 5970, we know you like ATi, believe it or not, nVidia is still a bigger name, and sells more.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 9, 2010)

GAR said:


> Says the guy who owns a 5970, we know you like ATi, believe it or not, nVidia is still a bigger name, and sells more.



Mercury research at the end of July reported that ATi had surpassed nVidia in per-item gpu shipments, so you might want to re-evaluate your statement.(AMD 24.4%, Nvidia 19.7%, Intel 54.9% via John Peddie Research).

http://jonpeddie.com/press-releases...-announces-2nd-quarter-pc-graphics-shipments/


This has also been reflected in nVidia's stock price, which has dropped a much higher percentage than AMD. nVidia is in a world of hurt, and market analysts agree. A good part of nVidia's market(chipsets) is gone, ION2 is full of fail, and INtel and AMD are coming out with gpu/cpu in the same package, and nVidia doesn't have a similar product(no x86 liscence).

nVidia DOES have the fastest single-chip solution on the market today, but they aren't anywhere near as strong a company as they used to be. They may be widely recognized, but that fact alone is the only thing keeping them afloat as this point, IMHO. Thier product portfolio is drastically dwindling.



From my own perspective, this "rebrand" is perfect. this will allow AMD to create higher profit from the R&D invested in these chips, making them far stronger for the future. As long as 5770 isn't 6770, and is lower-classed, this is good news. As 6770, it's going to create a negative mindset, but most enthusiasts aren't in the market for these chips anyway. It will also be interesting to see if 5770 remains on market, and if there is any performance difference...a 10% increase in stock performance is large enough to justify a re-brand.


----------



## mtosev (Oct 9, 2010)

GAR said:


> Says the guy who owns a 5970, we know you like ATi, believe it or not, nVidia is still a bigger name, and sells more.


nvidia lost the DX11 battle with Ati when they took too much time to produce DX11 cards. Fermi also wasn't a great success. 5870 was a better buy for most ppl then a gtx470/480.
the reason that i own an ATi card is mainly because nvidia's failiure to produce a card what would be a better buy then Ati's offerings. i have owned both nvidia and ati cards and i buy a card which is better at a given moment.


----------



## cheezburger (Oct 9, 2010)

mtosev said:


> nvidia lost the DX11 battle with Ati when they took too much time to produce DX11 cards. Fermi also wasn't a great success. 5870 was a better buy for most ppl then a gtx470/480.
> the reason that i own an ATi card is mainly because nvidia's failiure to produce a card what would be a better buy then Ati's offerings. i have owned both nvidia and ati cards and i buy a card which is better at a given moment.



gtx47/480 nowadays are more cheaper than cypress and more powerful as sigle chip solution so i don't see reason why people like 5870 better.... because of power consumption? screw that if earth melt because of this then let the earth die....


----------



## Mr McC (Oct 9, 2010)

cheezburger said:


> gtx47/480 nowadays are more cheaper than cypress and more powerful as sigle chip solution so i don't see reason why people like 5870 better.... because of power consumption? screw that if earth melt because of this they let the earth die....



I have no desire to get into a debate about this, but as far as I'm aware that is misinformation. The 5870 is faster than the 470, which sits between the 5850 and the 5870, but slower than the 480. It is wrong to say that the 47/480 are both more poweful as single chip solutions, you must be aware that this is not the case. Moreover, last time I checked, the Nvidia cards are not cheaper, where are you seeing that?


----------



## erocker (Oct 9, 2010)

cheezburger said:


> gtx47/480 nowadays are more cheaper than cypress and more powerful as sigle chip solution so i don't see reason why people like 5870 better.... because of power consumption? screw that if earth melt because of this they let the earth die....



Huh? 

Cheapest 470 on Newegg is $289

Cheapest 5850 on Newegg is $244.99

Cheapest 480 = $449

5870 = $299

You are completely wrong unless you just posted in error and wrote things backwards. I also have no idea what this has to do with this news article.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 9, 2010)

If the performance of the 6870 is around the 5850 it would make sense to not call it the 6700 series


----------



## Wiselnvestor (Oct 10, 2010)

I think there might be another reason to name it 6870-50.

The 5770 mobile part was named 5870M, maybe this time AMD might bring bartsXT to laptop and name it 6870M which is actually true copies of their desktop counterparts.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 10, 2010)

all of this news makes me want to go take a nice long poop.


----------



## bpgt64 (Oct 10, 2010)

"





_JP_ said:


> AMD could change their colors to pink and puke green, call their cards Ultra-Poop 2000's and it really doesn't matter once it's in my computer doing it's job.


"

Sigged, 

I actually think this rebranding is somewhat justifyied, in that it's a tad confusing how 6770 is higher in number, but lower in performance(potentially if you count shadders and wwhat not) than a 5870.


----------



## MN12BIRD (Oct 10, 2010)

AMD... the new NVidia?  Damn, at least NVidia knew when you moved the range to a new series you would notch the order down a step.  ie 8*6*00 becomes 9*5*00 but how can AMD justify a 6700 series being so low in performance relative to the last gen?  We expect performance to rise a notch each gen and if that means the naming has to drop down a step then so be it.  I mean this 6750 should be a 6650 should it not?


----------



## enaher (Oct 10, 2010)

pr0n Inspector said:


> To use a line from Japanese ero-mangas: "If it's AMD-kun then it's okay...."



LOL

Shame on you AMD, I wanted a 6750 now I'll have to get a 6850:shadedshu, mind you I actually don't care about renaming if it gets cheaper


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 10, 2010)

If a 6870 performs far better then a GTX 460 yet costs similarly I would consider that a win in my book.


----------



## Kantastic (Oct 10, 2010)

Least now I know that my 5770's value won't drop too much.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 10, 2010)

erocker said:


> Huh?
> 
> Cheapest 470 on Newegg is $289
> 
> ...



Maybe things have changed in the past few hours, but the cheapest GTX470 on newegg is $275 w/ Rebate, actually technically the cheapest is $270 w/o rebate but that one is refurbished so we won't count it.  The cheapest HD5870 is $299 w/ rebate as you said.  Why consider the rebate with the HD5870 but not the GTX470?...

So what does the $25 get you with the HD5870?  An unnoticeable performance difference in real world use at stock speeds, and a non-reference card with no voltage control.  In the end, overclocked vs. overclocked the $275 GTX470 is going to perform the same or better than the $299 HD5870.

Not to mention the GTX470 comes with Mafia II, an actual new game that still retails for $50 while the HD5870 comes with...nothing...

The GTX470 definitely is a better deal than the HD5870 right now, unless you care about power, but the GTX480 isn't worth the price at all.


----------



## HossHuge (Oct 10, 2010)

I think a lot of this comes from the fact that there won't be any real advances in games for the next couple of years cause there won't be a new console for awhille (a lot of people are still wowed by the X360 and the PS3).  They've got a winner in the 5XXX series cards so their letting them ride.  

Nobody should be angry until they find out what the price of them will be.


----------



## the_wolf88 (Oct 10, 2010)

Still u r using ATI logo ?!


----------



## Steevo (Oct 10, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> Maybe things have changed in the past few hours, but the cheapest GTX470 on newegg is $275 w/ Rebate, actually technically the cheapest is $270 w/o rebate but that one is refurbished so we won't count it.  The cheapest HD5870 is $299 w/ rebate as you said.  Why consider the rebate with the HD5870 but not the GTX470?...
> 
> So what does the $25 get you with the HD5870?  An unnoticeable performance difference in real world use at stock speeds, and a non-reference card with no voltage control.  In the end, overclocked vs. overclocked the $275 GTX470 is going to perform the same or better than the $299 HD5870.
> 
> ...



Mail in rebate.

So cost today. 294 with a free game, or 279 plus $8 shipping.


Or 299 right now, free shipping.


Most users don't overclock. The extra memory on the 470 is a plus. Voltage control is a plus.


For my money now I would own a 470, except I bought at less than 299, and my card is a exceptional overclocker, running 1050 gpu core now,  1300 memory 1.35 core volts, the latest drivers seem to have opened it up a bit more.


----------



## btarunr (Oct 10, 2010)

GAR said:


> Says the guy who owns a 5970, we know you like ATi, believe it or not, nVidia is still a bigger name, and sells more.



No, it doesn't. http://www.techpowerup.com/127565/AMD-Surpasses-NVIDIA-in-Discrete-Graphics-Shipments.html


----------



## erocker (Oct 10, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> Maybe things have changed in the past few hours, but the cheapest GTX470 on newegg is $275 w/ Rebate, actually technically the cheapest is $270 w/o rebate but that one is refurbished so we won't count it.  The cheapest HD5870 is $299 w/ rebate as you said.  Why consider the rebate with the HD5870 but not the GTX470?...
> 
> So what does the $25 get you with the HD5870?  An unnoticeable performance difference in real world use at stock speeds, and a non-reference card with no voltage control.  In the end, overclocked vs. overclocked the $275 GTX470 is going to perform the same or better than the $299 HD5870.
> 
> ...



Based off of the cards I use I prefer my 5850 to my 470, though the 470 is a better deal than the 5870 for sure. Overclocked vs. overclocked no, the 470 is not the same or better than the 5870 or my 5850 overclocked for that matter.


----------



## Rexter (Oct 10, 2010)

Hey guys, check this out, exclusive sneak peek of the next entry level fermi card:


----------



## wahdangun (Oct 10, 2010)

wow, its feel nostalgic, i remember ,y first video card, that was GF MX 440


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 10, 2010)

amd bad??? no way...
there most be a perfectly reasonable explanation behind this.


----------



## _JP_ (Oct 10, 2010)

So, by now, every one's outraged that AMD will rebrand *two cards*, but now I ask, HD 5770s won't suffer devaluation because they're basically the same as the HD 6870, right?


bpgt64 said:


> "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhm, I didn't say that, erocker did. Give credit to him.


----------



## Altered (Oct 10, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> Least now I know that my 5770's value won't drop too much.



 You know for a long time sheep have _assumed_ the next generation must be a better series. When the 6000 series hits, the sheep will no longer consider a 5000 to be as valuable. On the other hand in places such as TPU where generally we research a little it could hold its value better depending on what the 6000 cost and performance turns out to actually be. But still even in the enthusiast crowd you see some who think the release date of a product has something to do with it being better.


----------



## ToTTenTranz (Oct 10, 2010)

If the HD6850 turns out slower than HD5850, then shame on AMD for tricking their customers into possible downgrades.

At the very least, the HD5850->HD6850 and HD5870->HD6870 transitions must provide at least a 10%*increment* in performance.

Otherwise, it's downright evil.

Same with HD5770 -> HD6770. If they are indeed using the same chips, those should be significantly higher clocked.



It's deplorable to see how a successful sales season turns a company's marketing department into a greed fest.


----------



## bear jesus (Oct 10, 2010)

ToTTenTranz said:


> It's deplorable to see how a successful sales season turns a company's marketing department into a greed fest.



The past sales season has little to do with it, marketing departmets are always waiting for any chance possible to do this stuff (yes very jaded oppinion)

bill hicks on marketing


----------



## wolf (Oct 10, 2010)

if they have known that they will rebrand the 5770 for some time anyway, perhaps they have tweaked their binning process to save the top teir Juniper cores to make higher clocked 67XX variants, or maybe yeilds are so good with them they can simply tweak the design in terms of volteages/clocks easily to get some more performance out of them.

if they do indeed increase the speed, even 5-10%, whack it on a new PCB, with a cooler in line with the design of the 6000 series, and the new output logic too, I see no shame in that really. just a pity that 6k is a slight step up on 5k.

it seems now that has happened twice for AMD/ATi, 2xxx to 3xxx was an ever so slight gain (aside for the X2 card 55nm permitted them to make), then 3xxx to 4xxx was awesome, 4xxx to 5xxx was awesome, and now back to this smaller step again. well after all I'm saying this with no hard performance numbers to go off, and practically no info about cayman, so we'll see.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 10, 2010)

Steevo said:


> Mail in rebate.
> 
> So cost today. 294 with a free game, or 279 plus $8 shipping.
> 
> ...



Both the HD5870 and GTX470 have MIRs.

If you don't want to consider MIRs, then the cheapest HD5870 is $349 and the cheapest GTX470 is $288 or $295 w/ Free Mafia II.  That makes it look even worse for the HD5870...



erocker said:


> Based off of the cards I use I prefer my 5850 to my 470, though the 470 is a better deal than the 5870 for sure. Overclocked vs. overclocked no, the 470 is not the same or better than the 5870 or my 5850 overclocked for that matter.



How do you figure the GTX470 isn't better than the HD5870?  I'd go with that if the HD5870 had voltage control, but a non-reference card with no voltage control is going to overclock rather poorly compared to the GTX470 w/ voltage control.  I don't care what your HD5850 does, we aren't talking about your cards, we are talking about card on the market and the value to the customer that buys them.


----------



## erocker (Oct 10, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> Both the HD5870 and GTX470 have MIRs.
> 
> If you don't want to consider MIRs, then the cheapest HD5870 is $349 and the cheapest GTX470 is $288 or $295 w/ Free Mafia II.  That makes it look even worse for the HD5870...
> 
> ...


No We are actually talking about rebranding... The topic of this thread. I'd rather not get dragged into another lame ATI vs NVIDIA spat, I'm basing my argument off of my own experiences. I'll agree with you that I'd rather have a 470 over an ATi card with limited tweaking features. However, I would take an ATi card with things such as voltage control, etc over the 470. I'm not saying you should so don't feel offended by it. It's opinion afterall and to me it's the right opinion since it's my opinion.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 10, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> amd bad??? no way...



They're a company...


----------



## wolf (Oct 10, 2010)

erocker said:


> It's opinion afterall and to me it's the right opinion since it's my opinion.



the best. sig_worthy_, but I wont lol.



CDdude55 said:


> They're a company...



when in rome...


----------



## lucserp (Oct 10, 2010)

Looks like AMD is rebranding hd 57xx to hd 67xx (still based on Juniper, but with higher clocks) while Barts is the next hd 68xx series!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units#Northern_Islands_.28HD_7xxx.29_series


----------



## wolf (Oct 10, 2010)

lucserp said:


> Looks like AMD is rebranding hd 57xx to hd 67xx (still based on Juniper, but with higher clocks) while Barts is the next hd 68xx series!
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units#Northern_Islands_.28HD_7xxx.29_series


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 10, 2010)

lucserp said:


> Looks like AMD is rebranding hd 57xx to hd 67xx (still based on Juniper, but with higher clocks) while Barts is the next hd 68xx series!
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units#Northern_Islands_.28HD_7xxx.29_series



Welcome to TPU.


Now that's said, we know better than to listen to wikipedia.

Secondly, this is hardly new info...it's the only way a rebrand makes sense. Interesting someone thought to put that @ WIKI though...


NOw, I'll go and edit that info out of wiki.







j/k.


----------



## wahdangun (Oct 11, 2010)

ToTTenTranz said:


> If the HD6850 turns out slower than HD5850, then shame on AMD for tricking their customers into possible downgrades.
> 
> At the very least, the HD5850->HD6850 and HD5870->HD6870 transitions must provide at least a 10%*increment* in performance.
> 
> ...



yeah i hope they don't do that, 

and if they indeed want to rebrand the HD5770 to HD 6770 i hope at least they tweaked the core like HD 4890 and clock it past 1 Ghz



newtekie1 said:


> Both the HD5870 and GTX470 have MIRs.
> 
> If you don't want to consider MIRs, then the cheapest HD5870 is $349 and the cheapest GTX470 is $288 or $295 w/ Free Mafia II.  That makes it look even worse for the HD5870...
> 
> ...



i don't think so, i have the shapire model that was non reference and i can overclock it to 950 Mghz


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 11, 2010)

It doesn't say that a 5770 will become a 6770, just says 6700. I don't really agree with this either, but if they bump up some clocks and move the 5770 to a 6750, that wouldn't be too bad.


----------



## caleb (Oct 11, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> but if they bump up some clocks and move the 5770 to a 6750, that wouldn't be too bad.



wtf ? Then they can bump up the 6750 to a 7545 and I'll be totally fkn lost. Its lame to re brand like this because you have to waste hours explaining noob's that a 9800GTX is basically the same card as 8800GTS and I fell I'm becoming a noob with these naming schemes from AMD.


----------



## GSG-9 (Oct 11, 2010)

I will first confess I don't have time to read all the comments before this post but in my skimming I don't think anyone asked it.

I am not meaning to derail the anti AMD bandwagon by going off topic but are there any significant changes to the board on the 6750(or whatever the 5770 is going to be) that we know of? Is there any reason we wont have a 9600xt to 9800pro situation again? I feel like the 5770 is going to be a modders paradise in the next few years as I am sure the 6xxx series will receive better support than the 5xxx series in the future.

Softmods ftw.


----------



## bear jesus (Oct 11, 2010)

GSG-9 said:


> I will first confess I don't have time to read all the comments before this post but in my skimming I don't think anyone asked it.
> 
> I am not meaning to derail the anti AMD bandwagon by going off topic but are there any significant changes to the board on the 6750(or whatever the 5770 is going to be) that we know of? Is there any reason we wont have a 9600xt to 9800pro situation again? I feel like the 5770 is going to be a modders paradise in the next few years as I am sure the 6xxx series will receive better support than the 5xxx series in the future.
> 
> Softmods ftw.



I suppose only time will tell right now, although now i am kind of curious if it was possible to softmod any of the nvidia 8xxx and 9xxx cards.

Really none of this really effects me or a lot of other people here as we want the higher end cards, i think a major problem was everyone was so pissed at the more recent nvidia rebrands and the fact amd/ati had not done something like it for multiple years had given us hope that they were going to stop.


----------



## GSG-9 (Oct 11, 2010)

Some Nvidia 9xxx's were moddable


----------



## bear jesus (Oct 11, 2010)

Hmm interesting, this is something i have not thought about for years but it will be interesting to see if it is possible.

I have to wonder though, will they be new chips due to the rest of the 6xxx series having things like UVD3 (that i thought was a hardware not software thing), HD3D and possibly other things i can't quite recall right now.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 11, 2010)

erocker said:


> No We are actually talking about rebranding... The topic of this thread. I'd rather not get dragged into another lame ATI vs NVIDIA spat, I'm basing my argument off of my own experiences. I'll agree with you that I'd rather have a 470 over an ATi card with limited tweaking features. However, I would take an ATi card with things such as voltage control, etc over the 470. I'm not saying you should so don't feel offended by it. It's opinion afterall and to me it's the right opinion since it's my opinion.



I'd like an ATi card with voltage control over a GTX 470 as well.  But the original point was that the GTX470/80 are cheaper and faster than ATi offerings.

You said he was completely wrong and tried to make it seem like the HD5870 for $299 was a better deal than the GTX 470, when it simply isn't.  When faced with buying the two exact cards in question, no one should buy the HD5870 because that specific card isn't a better buy than the GTX 470 because of the lacking features.  There are better HD5870s, but not for $299.  He isn't completely wrong, but he isn't completely right either. We both agree the GTX480 is definitely not worth the money.


----------



## GSG-9 (Oct 11, 2010)

bear jesus said:


> I have to wonder though, will they be new chips due to the rest of the 6xxx series having things like UVD3 (that i thought was a hardware not software thing), HD3D and possibly other things i can't quite recall right now.



Anyone know if those features (HD3D & UVD) are hardware dependent? Will Juniper based 6xxx series cards have different hardware on the card? The term rebrand makes me think the whole line is continuing as it was possibly with a minor layout refresh. 

I have not been able to find a difference between UVD2.2 & UVD3 really. I don't know if there is an actual (hardware) difference. 

I also feel like there is no hardware difference between the new 6xxx series cards (when it comes to HD3D) and 5xxx cards without it, (I have no evidence to support that what so ever though besides that all 3d is is rendering a frame slightly to the left followed by a frame slightly to the right.)
Nvidia could do it with a driver update back in the day so I don't see why AMD needs it to be hardware independent (At the same time that's how I feel about eyefinity though...hence why I think a softmod may be the only way to get those features on a 5xxx series card. I won't be the first to try a bios flash though. ).


----------



## KainXS (Oct 11, 2010)

If its true I will say the same thing about AMD that I said about Nvidia when they did it for year

FUCK YOU AMD


----------



## Steevo (Oct 12, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> Both the HD5870 and GTX470 have MIRs.
> 
> If you don't want to consider MIRs, then the cheapest HD5870 is $349 and the cheapest GTX470 is $288 or $295 w/ Free Mafia II.  That makes it look even worse for the HD5870...
> 
> ...



Computer Hardware,Video Cards & Video Devices,Desk...

$329 with INSTANT rebate, no MIR crap, voltage control, better cooler.

EDIT....

They changed it, it was another brand with instant rebate.


----------



## cheezburger (Oct 12, 2010)

Steevo said:


> Computer Hardware,Video Cards & Video Devices,Desk...
> 
> $329 with INSTANT rebate, no MIR crap, voltage control, better cooler.
> 
> ...



gtx 470


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 12, 2010)

news thread: removed


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 12, 2010)

Steevo said:


> Computer Hardware,Video Cards & Video Devices,Desk...
> 
> $329 with INSTANT rebate, no MIR crap, voltage control, better cooler.
> 
> ...



The $299 one was always with a MIR, there wasn't any with a Intant rebate when I looked and posted.  In fact, I've never seen a newegg product with an Instant rebate(except for the occasional "see price in cart" thing that knocks maybe $5-10, but there was none of those in the HD5870 area or any ATi card, and there is a reason we only see them on nVidia cards).  Anyway, we should probably get back to the topic.


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 12, 2010)

after this bit of news I may just buy a second HD5770 and go CF and then wait and see what happens with 7xxx series


----------



## newfellow (Oct 12, 2010)

<hahaha>

Consider not a single ATI card still would be working. I was laughing few days ago when some fellow dumped on 'AMD Blog' latest v10.9 Catalyst announce thread "Yeah, new driver is up, but when do you start to support 3D ?"

Now, this crap o sure like people wouldn't already be angry enough of AMD crap they keep pulling and not supporting even basic gaming needs.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 12, 2010)

newfellow said:


> <hahaha>
> 
> Consider not a single ATI card still would be working. I was laughing few days ago when some fellow dumped on 'AMD Blog' latest v10.9 Catalyst announce thread "Yeah, new driver is up, but when do you start to support 3D ?"
> 
> Now, this crap o sure like people wouldn't already be angry enough of AMD crap they keep pulling and not supporting even basic gaming needs.



3D support is a basic gaming need?  Since when?

As a gamer, I'm perfectly happy gaming on my AMD graphics cards.  They really haven't done anything to piss of anyone, other than a few fanboys that will find something to bitch about no matter what.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 12, 2010)

I dunno about that, Newtekie, the cursor corruption i get while using DisplayPort is pretty frustrating. And that's not me just bitching(becuase I DO do that alot), it's in the release notes for 10.9

That's a year that the problem has existed, and they have failed to fix it.

And because you must use DP for Eyefinity....5-series new stuff = fail(nothing else new, really added with 5-series, other than lowered power consumption and DX11..DX11 is useless, but that's not AMD's fault, and the power savings are gone with new drivers too..at least, the power savings advertized at launch aren't possible...)

If I use DVI only, not many problems, well other than Crossfire scaling. GTX460's in SLi are beating 5870's.

They've done LOTS to piss of gamers, you just don't run a config affected by the issues...but in the end, that doesn't mean there isn't any.

Need I mention the gamers that have cards overheating because the fan fails to spin up?

Fortunately, none of these issues seem present on the 5770, and seem confined to Cypress-based cards. And those Cypress chips are being replaced...so if they rebrand, and get a chance to pull in more profit, that's fine by me. It's kinda crappy that many people will think 6770 is better than 5770...but that's kinda neither here nor there.


----------



## bear jesus (Oct 12, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> They've done LOTS to piss of gamers, you just don't run a config affected by the issues...but in the end, that doesn't mean there isn't any.



I agree, many people including me have ati setups that work great but there are a lot more problems with bigger supposedly better soloutions, crossfire and eyefinity are two setups that have caused many problems thus why i have been willing to hold off on them.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 12, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> I dunno about that, Newtekie, the cursor corruption i get while using DisplayPort is pretty frustrating. And that's not me just bitching(becuase I DO do that alot), it's in the release notes for 10.9
> 
> That's a year that the problem has existed, and they have failed to fix it.
> 
> ...



I'm not denying that problems don't exist, never did I do that.

My point was about basic gaming needs, and I don't see AMD failing in that aspect.

Eyefinity and Displyport are not part of basic gaming needs, IMO.

I haven't heard anything about the fans failing to spin up though.

And crossfire scaling has always been shitty...


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 12, 2010)

Dvi I'm sure wasn't part of basic gaming needs once upon a time either, maybe ATI are trying to push it as a new standard (remember they do have links with many monitor companies, some are design display specifically designed for eyefinity in mind for example) 
And if it does become standard then ATI can go back to having a full length exhaust rather than one part blocked by dvi ports. ( can fit 8 mini display ports in the same space as 2 dvi + 1 hdmi I think) Perhaps even single slot cards that actually exhaust decently (3 mini dp and exhaust).

It will bring more options to the client and that's good for everyone even if they decide eyefinity isn't for them/know about it all. 

I like display port tis not to bad IMO.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 12, 2010)

There are at least to other users besides me that have started threads about it...RebelStar and one other user...

I agree on the Eyefinity and not on Displayport...it's a standardized connector, on many monitors, and while isn't part of regular gaming, it IS part of regular usage...it even affects those that DON'T game, as it occurs more often on desktop than in 3D. It's VERY basic that your monitor connections should work properly.

Crossfire scaling took a huge dump recently(as I'm sure you remeber I've been kinda looking into exactly that problem). it wasn't bad before...4890's get near 100%....but not now.


At this ponit in the game, I cannot recommend anyone buy ATi cards. I love ATi, but these out-standing issues need to be addressed before AMD is turned into a "buy" for me. To me, it's great that the ATi brand is going bye-bye...because what it previously stood for no longer hold true...


I don't think ATi would re-brand cards, but it seems it's not beyond AMD.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Oct 12, 2010)

Where is the solid evidence that this lineup is a complete rebrand? If it's just bumping one to fill in a gap, whatever. Until we see reviews, all of this is just speculation, so slow your roll on the bitchin'.


----------



## newfellow (Oct 12, 2010)

*@newtekie1*

and how about drop of DXVA supports on old cards ? none of the drivers support DX9 and DX11 in decent speed together ? We have exactly 2 drivers out from whole year of driver team work 
which draws correctly ? and what about the limited resolution supports to 720p and 1080p ?

Those are only few issues I can mention. List goes on and I keep building drivers to people personally as well as myself as AMD/ATI driver team as for today has not come up with drivers 
which could neither perform, support OR work in general. Instead they stopped developing drivers at CCC 10.2 and started profiling none sense.

and I ain't talking about ATI fan boys having a rail party just saying would of like to have just functional driver for QuadFireX or even a single HD5850, but no fun there when you have to fight drivers every single turn you wanna ply old games instead of new and visa versa.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 12, 2010)

f22a4bandit said:


> Where is the solid evidence that this lineup is a complete rebrand? If it's just bumping one to fill in a gap, whatever. Until we see reviews, all of this is just speculation, so slow your roll on the bitchin'.



There isn't.

I've looked 

Could be clever marketing by AMD to NOT correct this so LOADS of people talk about it and maybe even >=( about it and then get a lovely surprise when it turns out false 

But still could happen lol


----------



## cheezburger (Oct 12, 2010)

it seem likely to be real since cayman has the original r870's die size and spec(48 rops/384bit bus) which is far larger than current cypress and much lower yield. so that's the reason why it has to be 69xx than 68xx because cypress was never meant to be an high end gpu and it was because fermi's failure made what it looked like it's high end but its original market position was not. the real high end in amd name scheme is x9xx then x8xx which we had seem in past many generation (x1900,x1950,hd2900,3870x2,4870x2,5970)


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 12, 2010)

newfellow said:


> and how about drop of DXVA supports on old cards ?



Since when is DXVA a basic gaming need?  Oh thats right, never!



newfellow said:


> none of the drivers support DX9 and DX11 in decent speed together?



I have no problem using any of the drivers from the past year in either DX9, 10, and 11 games.  So I'm not sure what you are talking abou there.



newfellow said:


> We have exactly 2 drivers out from whole year of driver team work which draws correctly? and what about the limited resolution supports to 720p and 1080p?



I've got a ATi card running on a 1680x1050 screen, and a 1920x1200 screen.  Both play games fine at those resolutions, with no incorrect drawing.



newfellow said:


> Those are only few issues I can mention. List goes on and I keep building drivers to people personally as well as myself as AMD/ATI driver team as for today has not come up with drivers
> which could neither perform, support OR work in general. Instead they stopped developing drivers at CCC 10.2 and started profiling none sense.
> 
> and I ain't talking about ATI fan boys having a rail party just saying would of like to have just functional driver for QuadFireX or even a single HD5850, but no fun there when you have to fight drivers every single turn you wanna ply old games instead of new and visa versa.



You went on about basic gaming needs, yet haven't listed a single basic gaming need problem...

You list some problems that effect non-gaming moreso than anything else, and problems that really only effect a small percentage of users.


----------

